# ADC motor -what are two red wires?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ruckus said:


> I was shipped a new ADC 9" dual shaft motor with absolutely no paperwork.


Hi ruck,

You should ask the one from whom you bought it. He, presumably, is making money on the deal. He should supply support.



> What are the two small red wires coming from the case?


I can't say for sure. Often times such wires are for a thermal sensor or BWI (Brush Wear Indicator).



> Also, is it better to jumper A1-S1 or A2-S2? Or will it make no difference?


It makes no difference if it gives you correct rotation direction. If not, then you have to connect A1 to S2 or A2 to S1.



> Who has the best solution for a bolt-on speed sensor that will work with the Zilla?


Don't know. Does the Zilla manual recommend a particular one? What does your motor vendor recommend?

Regards,

major


----------



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

the two red wires on an ADC are indeed an overtemp sensor.. hook one to 12v and the other to a light or "check engine" input (make sure the light has a ground) and if the motor gets too hot, it will send a signal to make that light come on... I did that in my EV, but the light (thankfully) never came on. It's not something I really wanted to test!


----------

